# .243 frame and parts deal



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

Jenson is blowing out a bunch of .243 frames and parts for really cheap. Seems like a pretty good deal if you are looking to build a DJ/Street bike or need some parts. I just ordered a frame, bars, stem, seatpost and a seat for about $150. Too good of a deal to pass up. Anyway, I thought I'd pass it along.

Here is the Jenson page.

Here is the 243 website.


----------



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

Wow those are some deep discounts!


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

dang. never heard of 243 (kinda new to this end of mtbing), but a 400$ discount on frames is a little too hard to believe and trust.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I was just about to post this up in the clydesdale section . . .

I'm kinda curious as to how I'd fit on one of these frames, being 6'9". I've already got a 400mm seatpost that would fit it, but no doubt I'd need a longer stem up front.


----------



## terr0r86 (May 7, 2009)

just after i spent 200 on RM frame, hmmmmm, maybe the wife would like one


----------



## terr0r86 (May 7, 2009)

heh, never mind i just got one, and a couple seat posts, and seats.  im no good with sales like this


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude, thank you so much. I ordered a Frame, Stem, Bars, Seat post and Seat with 2 days shipping for $200.00! Will post pics when it's built.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

bars, stem, post, seat, frame, shipping: $172.91. Holy crap! No more blue frames but for the price I'll get black and a can of blue Krylon.

It's so cheap, I can't afford NOT to buy!!


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I ordered a frame! Woot!


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

mine will be here monday


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Rode the SL frame for a year and loved it, pick it up while you can. Great DJ fame!








One of those bikes I wish didn't have sell.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

can you run standard QR on the rear of these?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I liked the idea of the added strength with the FR frame and I liked the looks of it more. The geometry seemed to be the same as the SL frame and the added weight of the FR won't really bother me too much. Does anyone have any feedback on the FR vs the SL or are they the same really?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

They look to be the exact same, minus the extra gussets up front, I'm guessing thats where the extra 1lb comes in.

Just did some calculations and even with a monster seatpost, the bike will be too short for any cross country riding, so off to continue looking for a used Chameleon for my unbreakable all-around bike.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> They look to be the exact same, minus the extra gussets up front, I'm guessing thats where the extra 1lb comes in.


That's what I was thinking. I like the Gusset, it's pretty gnarly looking. I also like the idea of the added strength because I don't plan on buying a frame for a long time after this. In reality what's an extra pound to me? I'll just get some upper body strength. I got two day shipping but now that I looked for an extra 7 bucks I could have had next day and today was my day off. I could have built it by now!!!!!!! :madman:


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

It's great to see others jumping on this deal as well. Mine came in the mail today along with the 243 parts and a few other things. The frame is really nice. I ordered a blue sl and is great looking. The paint is flawless, the welds are great and the frame seems to be built like a tank. The stem, posts, bars, and seats also are really solid and machined incredibly well. There is definately an abundance of the 243 logos on the bike now, but perhaps as I dial it in I will spray a few out. Anyway, I am waiting a couple weeks to order the remainder of my build, but I am really stoked. This is a badass frame and a really incredible price. Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

thats a super sweet deal,ive been riding a .243FR for a couple years now and its bombproof...a bit heavy but i dont complain.i have the previoius version,solid ht gusset and cool maple leaf decal though.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea, the old .243 FR looks heaaaaaaaaaavy!


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

mine got here way earlier than expected. i got it today before i even got the confirmation email from jenson


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody got any info about the seatposts & handlebars? (weight etc.? Length of the FR saddle?)


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my stuff today, really excited to finish the build tomorrow (Will have pics). The handle bars are very nice and the seat post is LONG. They are both very nice and light weight, I'm not sure of the exact number because I have no scale.


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

just got mine very nice stem and bars love the frame really nice paint job no stickers


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Finished my build today. Holy crap do I love this frame! I'm going to take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Here she is!




























I love the frame. It rides so nice.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Can't wait to get my seatpost. :thumbsup: I hope it gets to me sooner than expected.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

And here is the build fresh off the stand!





































Big upgrade from the 09' GT Chucker 2.0 7005 Aluminum Frame. My next upgrades will have to be a nicer headset as I only had enough $$$ for a basic Cane Creek one, new wheel-set which will lead to a new fork because at the moment the steer tube is a tad too short for this frame but i can get away with it and I really want a through axle. After all this I may purchase a nice BB with some BMX cranks.

I was able to cut an extra 2 links off the chain versus the Chucker but now I'm trying to find that sweet spot again. My chucker weighed in at 28 lbs and I'm sure this bike weighs over 30 lbs. To be honest though I haven't really noticed a difference; In fact the bike is easily flickable as I was able to 360 easier than I ever had with the Chucker. The ride is also 100 times greater, that aluminum was just stiff and i could feel every little crack on the local roads.

Anyway, let me know what you think!

*Oh yea, I was also able to use the Surly tensioner instead of the ones that came with the bike and that made happy cause now I can open some beers at the trails!*


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I like it....but you don't need a chainstay protector if you set it up correctly


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

EndersShadow said:


> I like it....but you don't need a chainstay protector if you set it up correctly


It's my lucky lizard skin I've had since 98!


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

got my stuff today and weighed it- my SL frame weighs in at 6.8lbs with the seat collar on, ouch! Stem and post are really heavy also. Well, the price was right so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

norton05 said:


> got my stuff today and weighed it- my SL frame weighs in at 6.8lbs with the seat collar on, ouch! Stem and post are really heavy also. Well, the price was right so I shouldn't complain.


I am unclear about the length of the seatpost. Do they mean 350mm of "useable" milimeters, or is the post's entire length 350mm ? (insertion length included) Is the post VERY heavy or just heavier than say, a Thomson or a upscale post?


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

well, post is 360g on my scale and just over 400mm long between head and the 'in insertion' mark on my tape measure. But really, the better answer is that it's not junk and it weighs $9.99 and is $9.99 long, which is perfect


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

norton05 said:


> well, post is 360g on my scale and just over 400mm long between head and the 'in insertion' mark on my tape measure. But really, the better answer is that it's not junk and it weighs $9.99 and is $9.99 long, which is perfect


You got all that right. I haven't gotten mine yet(waiting for delivery), but from what you are describing, this is the best seatpost deal I got EVER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

The weight doesn't bother me when I'm at the park or jumping. But when I have to travel from point A to point B it hurts. I'm betting my body will adjust within the first week of riding it though. Overall this deal was.... well.... a deal!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> The weight doesn't bother me when I'm at the park or jumping. But when I have to travel from point A to point B it hurts. I'm betting my body will adjust within the first week of riding it though. Overall this deal was.... well.... a deal!


Weight? Well, the saetpost doesn't weigh as much as one of those "deluxe" pizzas I like to gobble down, so who am I to complain? Sounds like a "Clydesdale special delivery for zarr".  Doesn't cost as much as the pizza either!


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

zarr said:


> Weight? Well, the saetpost doesn't weigh as much as one of those "deluxe" pizzas I like to gobble down, so who am I to complain? Sounds like a "Clydesdale special delivery for zarr".  Doesn't cost as much as the pizza either!


I'm talking the .243 stuff as a whole. I got everything off of that deal. It weighs a fair amount but damn it's a fun bike and it looks cool as hell. To be honest, I've never really been a rider too concerned about weight. I want something mean looking and built like a tank! I'm just old fashioned that way I guess.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I received my .243 seatpost today. Very nice. It isn't a lightweight, but either am I. So the two of us can balance out the scale!  $9.99?... OK. Leaves me some change for a monster pizza!  :thumbsup:


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea, the pizza place I go to is a mom and pop place and they have a dish called "The Suicide" which is an 18" with your choice of 15 toppings... It's amazing.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I got my handlebars in, and between the new 243 bars and a Kona DH stem I dropped 2lbs off the front of my bike. Not light compared to high end components but lighter than the BMX handlebars and stem I was running. 

The bars are super wide too, a half-inch wider than my old bars, much comfier. Only gripe is that the alignment ticks are on the front, when most other bars I've used have them along the top. I guess they're just designed for stems that have a top half bolting to a bottom half instead of a front face bolting to the rest of the stem.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

GTscoob said:


> I guess they're just designed for stems that have a top half bolting to a bottom half instead of a front face bolting to the rest of the stem.


I don't know about that. The 243 Stem is a front face bolt on.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Well then some designer had their head on backwards when they decided to put the tick marks up front instead of on top.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

The 27.2 post is heavy, no doubt. But the 31.6 is a monster anchor!!:eekster: Nuff said. The 27.2 is cool though. I don't think an elephant could break the 31,6. Unless the head comes off.


----------

